# BIG BIG snakes on YouTube



## Fuscus (Feb 21, 2011)

If this has been previously posted I apolg..., um I'm sorr..um, stuff it! I don't care - JUST ENJOY 

[video=youtube;N2Y6RrIceTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2Y6RrIceTY[/video]


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's crazy they are massive. Couple of nice albinos to. I would hate to clean up after them.


----------



## congo_python (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow big clean up days with those large ones in ur collection,and the food bill for one pair would probably be the same as my whole collection of 20 odd snakes lol.


----------



## sookie (Mar 2, 2011)

T_hey are the biggest snakes i have ever freaking seen.i want one,especially an albino.did anyone watch the next clip of the huge boa shedding?that was pretty cool as well :shock:_


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Am I blind? Where is the link?


----------



## driftoz (Mar 2, 2011)

loved the look of the striped boa looked awesome and really love the albinos


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

Bob Clarke would have to have some of the most amazing big snakes in the world. I would love to go to has facility one day. There was some amazingly huge snakes in that clip, just awesome.


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

You guys are just screwing with me now right? It's all a big joke to mess with Daniel's head and there is really no clip. This is the only logical assumption until I find the link...


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 2, 2011)

It's an embeded Youtube clip so unless your work allows youtube you won't be able to see it lol


----------



## spyder6052 (Mar 2, 2011)

damn the gf thinks my coastal is plotting to eat her (even moreso since i showed her the pic of the coastal with the turkey snack) so my chances of ever having one (if they were legal) would be nill. the colours on the albino @ 0.19sec looked awesome


----------



## pythrulz (Mar 2, 2011)

There some damn big retics in Asia saw a huge one in the philippines name pronnie will take some pics and post them one day


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 2, 2011)

is it just me or do most of them seem over weight as if just so they can have a big snake? some of them look really unhealthy


----------



## krusty (Mar 5, 2011)

they are all realy big and are just what i want,so i will have to move to the u.s.a.


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 5, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> is it just me or do most of them seem over weight as if just so they can have a big snake? some of them look really unhealthy


 
I assumed that they all looked big because they had just been fed (the wouldnt have them out and around people unless they were well fed) ? but watching it again i agree with you, they are fatty in odd places


----------



## Joemal (Mar 5, 2011)

krusty said:


> they are all realy big and are just what i want,so i will have to move to the u.s.a.



I'm with you Krusty .Happiness is a big snake LOL .


----------

